

Marty Pichinson: Silicon Valley’s “Undertaker” - bootload
http://www.pehub.com/wordpress/?p=2697

======
aditya
"It’s not about being smart. It’s about being around long enough." --
perfectly true, exactly what pg said in 'how not to die'.

------
neilc
_It’s a perfect storm, almost like mankind has never seen._

Wow.

